# Best 28 Gauge



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

If money was not an issue (under $6,000) what would be your choice for a balanced 28 gauge SxS. I would also consider an O+U. I plan to use the gun for Grouse and possibly for skeet.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

try a parker reproduction DHE 2 barrel set in 28ga. 
28 inch full / mod
26 inch mod / imp cyl.
you can still find them between 4.5k and 6k.
This has been my primary Pat and woodcock gun since 99'
Light and Fast.
Have shot it well in skeet 
I also shoot a Win 101 in 28ga. Not as light as the parker on a scale but you'll never know the difference. I prefer to shoot skeet with the 101 .
the field grade 101's are running from 1200 - 1900. the Pigeon grades are running from 2400-4000. 
wint


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Garbi is a spanish made gun that makes a nice little 28 gauge should be in that 4-6k range


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

If that was my budget I would buy an over under.

Cezar Guerini 29 inch barrels, solid top rib, upgrade the wood.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> If that was my budget I would buy an over under.
> 
> Cezar Guerini 29 inch barrels, solid top rib, upgrade the wood.


I haven't seen the Guerini but, Rizzini has a sweet 28 gauge scaled frame 29 inch barrels solid rib 5lbs 12oz at fieldsport. I am real tempted to get it but, my wife wants a new house first.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I have a CZ ringneck and it knocks the crap grouse. It's light swings well (I got the 28"barrels) and for 6000.00 you could buy both a SxS and a U/O. I well made cheap gun kills just as good as the big buck guns and you don't have a stroke if you scratch it.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> I haven't seen the Guerini but, Rizzini has a sweet 28 gauge scaled frame 29 inch barrels solid rib 5lbs 12oz at fieldsport. I am real tempted to get it but, my wife wants a new house first.


Given this set of parameters that's the gun I'd buy too if you are talking about the O/U round body.
http://rizziniusa.com/shotguns.htm


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> If that was my budget I would buy an over under.


:coco::lol: O/U over a SxS? Surely you jest, Frederic!:lol:

See above, I'd look for a Parker repro or perhaps a nice Kimber. Their sidelocks are pretty impressive. I'm not big on the Spanish lines, although many stand by them. 

My dream would be a custom from either Griffin & Howe or William and Son. NICE SxS's. Unless I hit the lottery and can afford a Holland and Holland!:lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Go with a Merkel.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I just picked up a O/U Caesar Guerini 20g. 28" barrels. What a sweet gun. The 28 is nice as well. I bought mine from Bob Shultz at Target Shotguns http://www.targetshotguns.com/ of North Carolina instead of Field sport and saved $600. The Rizzini's are nice too.

Target Shotgun doesn't charge the MSRP prices they have listed on their site.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> :coco::lol: O/U over a SxS? Surely you jest, Frederic!:lol:
> 
> See above, I'd look for a Parker repro or perhaps a nice Kimber. Their sidelocks are pretty impressive. I'm not big on the Spanish lines, although many stand by them.
> 
> My dream would be a custom from either Griffin & Howe or William and Son. NICE SxS's. Unless I hit the lottery and can afford a Holland and Holland!:lol:


 
Jay he said for Grouse Hunting....:lol:


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

can't believe that no one has mentioned a RBL28


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

You know I have handled a couple RBL's at DC Whitman's and was not all that impressed with the fit and finish...


----------



## Loner16 (Dec 4, 2007)

Buy an RBL and never look back!


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> You know I have handled a couple RBL's at DC Whitman's and was not all that impressed with the fit and finish...



but the picture looks so nice........

Personally I have never shot a 28 ga. They just seem a little small to me. Ballistically is there much difference between a 20ga and 28ga


----------



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

I would go with the dewing custom o/u, i beleave they are a rizzini made gun and you can choose the options you want and i beleave they will even make the stock to your specifacations, all for a about 4k.

i wish i had this problem


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a couple thoughts.

1. Custom vs. off the rack. Would you benefit from or enjoy the process of ordering a gun or prefer to touch it before you buy it. If you're considering the custom stuff, AyA, Arrieta, and Garbi would be excellent choices in SxS. In your price range you could select all your stock measurements, wood, weights, balance points, etc. If you want to buy off the rack, a good smith could work with most guns and get it where you want it.

2. Is it important to know it was "handmade" vs "machined". 

3. Are you comfortable scatching nice wood?

4. While less expensive guns do indeed to "bang", there is a difference in the handling of a nicer gun that may be worth the extra bucks.

5. O/U - in your price range the guerini and rizzini are excellent options.

6. What are your thoughts on American vs. Foreign makers?

7. Used vs. New?

8. I believe Dewings is out of business.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> You know I have handled a couple RBL's at DC Whitman's and was not all that impressed with the fit and finish...


Couldn't agree more. The Spanish guns are usually pretty nice on the outside although most need some type of a nice finish put on them and some checkering work done but, those RBL's really have proud wood and don't fit me well at all. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I haven't handled a RRBL so can not comment on the quality. I don't care SxS guns anyhow. RBL must not have a lot of faith in their guns. I read on their site they have a 6 month warranty. Not good, considering Caesar Guerini and some others have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

BIGSP said:


> Couldn't agree more. The Spanish guns are usually pretty nice on the outside although most need some type of a nice finish put on them and some checkering work done but, those RBL's really have proud wood and don't fit me well at all. Just my .02 worth.


Brent, do you still have your Arrieta guns?


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

BarryPatch said:


> I like the B. Rizzini Round Body EL. This one is $5629. I do prefer the case colored version with the optional two triggers.


I think the case hardened look is better and I perfer the english stock but the prince of Wales is the next best thing.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

HIT-N-MISS said:


> My Cover's! What happened? I thought you did it in Minnesota.
> Do tell!
> 
> Dave


Bouncing down the powerline 2-track heading NE towards the creek. I had it on top of the dog kennels as we were only heading 1/4 mile up the 2-track. It bounced off and got smashed between the dogs. It broke into 6 pieces. DVB fixed it for me. I picked it up on a Thursday and on Friday dinged it pretty good sliding down a house sized boulder in the yoop.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Under 6 Grand you say? 

Remington 870 Express 28 Gauge.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Under 6 Grand you say?
> 
> Remington 870 Express 28 Gauge.


 
Kush,

You ever killed with one?:lol:


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

oilcan said:


> The 28 is fine if you learn to shoot it, my buddies always laugh when I take it out for Phez until I kill a couple in front of them. Have shot Phez in Kansas, Quail, Chukars, Sharptails, Wc, and Grouse I never feel undergunned. I use Winchester 8 1/2 or 7 1/2 for most birds sk, ic or mod shoot your gun and always miss them in front. Shot in the head they fall just like any other gun. In the woods it's plenty of gun.


Hey John, how do you think I'd do with one? 

Probably be an expensive season.....


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

hehibrits said:


> The British masters said that a shotgun should weigh 96 times the weight of the charge. You can do the math, but a gun that shoots one ounce of shot should weigh 96 ounces, or 6 pounds. European gun makers assumed 1 1/8thoz in 12 bore, 1oz in 16 bore, 7/8oz in 20, and 3/4 in 28.


OMG, who told you that I know you can't read.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

hehibrits said:


> The British masters said that a shotgun should weigh 96 times the weight of the charge. You can do the math, but a gun that shoots one ounce of shot should weigh 96 ounces, or 6 pounds. European gun makers assumed 1 1/8thoz in 12 bore, 1oz in 16 bore, 7/8oz in 20, and 3/4 in 28.


What the hell do the English know about anything anyway. Bunch of lymmies. Everyone knows that the Turks make the best guns in the world.


----------



## tinmans (Jan 15, 2009)

augustus0603 said:


> Hey John, how do you think I'd do with one?
> 
> Probably be an expensive season.....


 It seems every season is expensive. hmmmm. for 6000.00 dollars i'd buy a 4000.00 bad a-- grouse dog and remaining money buy a gun i can also use as a tire iron. I love guys who show up with those merkels, rizzini, and aya. i take them to the nastiest cover that exist.:evilsmile


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

i owned an AyA. took it in the same cover i took my ithaca skb before it and browning citori after it.

i happen to own middle of the road guns, ithaca skb and a citori. but i'm not into reverse snobbery either. i had a chance to handle a british s/s a while ago. very nice gun and extremely well balanced. and light.

i think any of the better spanish s/s's or italian ou's are very nice guns. take your pick based on taste and your pocketbook. my own personal choice would be a guerrini- probably a woodlander with a straight english grip and upgraded wood. most of the other models arent available in an english stock and i shoot it a lot better.

and personally i would prefer 20 over 28, particuarly if they are built on the same frame. i owned a 28 and they can be a slight pain to reload. not a big deal, more preference.


----------



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I've seen this sexy little 28 in action.
> You should get one just like it, it rarely misses.


What gun is this? I can miss with anything.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

woodedareas said:


> What gun is this? I can miss with anything.


It's an Arrieta 871.


----------



## Loner16 (Dec 4, 2007)

That Arrieta's got nice wood, but I come from the era when Spanish guns were junk. I imagine they've improved them some, but I think quality is still spotty.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Loner16 said:


> That Arrieta's got nice wood, but I come from the era when Spanish guns were junk. I imagine they've improved them some, but I think quality is still spotty.


Of the makers listed, AyA, Arrieta, and Garbi, I'd be confident in any gun made. I've handled, tested, and shot 100's of them with virtually no problems.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dave Medema said:


> Of the makers listed, AyA, Arrieta, and Garbi, I'd be confident in any gun made. I've handled, tested, and shot 100's of them with virtually no problems.


 

hey I want to handle, test, and shoot 100's of them:lol:


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

jimmyjette14 said:


> hey I want to handle, test, and shoot 100's of them:lol:


It's really pretty easy to do. Quit your job, work in the uplands industry at a 80% pay cut, make friends at various shops, take contacts with the manufacturers, and abandon your family for 5 years while shooting birds and targets.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

I really like my Berretta silver pigeon, I use it about 90% of the time on grouse / woodcock.


a little less money.
-Jeff


----------

